# efficient algae eater = less poop!



## Arv (Oct 3, 2011)

So I need some bottom dwellers/algae eaters in my 38G planted tank located here http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/plants/150930-what-plants-add-between-amazon-swords.html there's a picture on the 11th post but i guess this could be a general thing anyway.

I know I should be preventing the algae to begin with but I need some bottom dwellers anyway. I know most plecos = lots of poop! And some SAEs can be lazy like the plecos and poop a lot too. So would Amanos and/or apple snails the way to go? How much poop do snails and Amanos produce? Ok that's the last time I'm saying poop! :hihi: Bristlenose since I have driftwood? Or still go with SAEs?
Thanks!


----------



## plusewolf (Jul 25, 2011)

one thing I know bout snails is that they like a disase in a fish, if u put one in u will never be able to fully get rid of them with out help from a snail eater dish. snail will reproduce like to tomorrow's never coming


----------



## plusewolf (Jul 25, 2011)

now what kinds of fish do have in the tank


----------



## Arv (Oct 3, 2011)

none yet. But I plan on cardinals, striped khuli loaches, maybe some corys.
Do apple snails multiply that bad too?


----------



## Kathyy (Feb 22, 2010)

Otos are little and have little poop. Shrimp probably do as well. Nerite snails vary in size and cannot reproduce in fresh water but will lay white eggs all over the tank.

If your ground cover works out poop just disappears in it. Until you vacuum that is but that is fine, poop makes good plant food.


----------



## garfieldnfish (Sep 25, 2010)

Apple snails need one male and one female to reproduce and if they do, the female lays the egg cluster above the water line, usually on the underside of the tank cover. You simply have to remove the egg cluster and toss it back into the tank. This way the snails will not develope and the adult apple snails can reabsorb the calcium from the egg cluster. Apple snails are not that effective in algae control. They help but the better choice would be nerite snails. Less bioload and they cannot reproduce in freshwater.


----------



## Arv (Oct 3, 2011)

Kathyy said:


> Otos are little and have little poop. Shrimp probably do as well. Nerite snails vary in size and cannot reproduce in fresh water but will lay white eggs all over the tank.
> 
> If your ground cover works out poop just disappears in it. Until you vacuum that is but that is fine, poop makes good plant food.


Kathy,
I read somewhere that you shouldn't keep Nerites in ph lower than 7, right now though my tap water is 8, with CO2 its down to 6.8-6.6.
Thanks for the suggestion!


----------



## Arv (Oct 3, 2011)

garfieldnfish said:


> Apple snails need one male and one female to reproduce and if they do, the female lays the egg cluster above the water line, usually on the underside of the tank cover. You simply have to remove the egg cluster and toss it back into the tank. This way the snails will not develope and the adult apple snails can reabsorb the calcium from the egg cluster. Apple snails are not that effective in algae control. They help but the better choice would be nerite snails. Less bioload and they cannot reproduce in freshwater.


Ok, I'll keep an eye on those eggs! The nerites might not work out since my ph is below 7. Thanks!


----------



## Arv (Oct 3, 2011)

Kathyy said:


> Otos are little and have little poop. Shrimp probably do as well. Nerite snails vary in size and cannot reproduce in fresh water but will lay white eggs all over the tank.
> 
> If your ground cover works out poop just disappears in it. Until you vacuum that is but that is fine, poop makes good plant food.


Kathy,
looks like Otos will work out since they prefer slightly acidic and soft water. Thx!


----------



## Method (Feb 13, 2011)

Rubberlip plecos are cheap at petsmartco, and they are fantastic algae eaters if your tank is below 78deg F. They don't produce nearly as much waste as a common 'tankbuster' pleco.


----------



## toddnbecka (Sep 4, 2006)

Efficiency is relative, but any animal that lives on algae has to eat a relatively large amount because there isn't much nutritional value.


----------



## Arv (Oct 3, 2011)

toddnbecka said:


> Efficiency is relative, but any animal that lives on algae has to eat a relatively large amount because there isn't much nutritional value.


true but some are more efficient machines in terms of how well they digest and make use of their intake hence requiring less food and producing less poop. Some also just requires a lot of energy in general to survive, move around, etc...so requiring more food=poop. I've also noticed some plecos (might be true for other fish/inverts) that they rather wait for food to sink rather than work by cleaning algae.


----------



## Arv (Oct 3, 2011)

Method said:


> Rubberlip plecos are cheap at petsmartco, and they are fantastic algae eaters if your tank is below 78deg F. They don't produce nearly as much waste as a common 'tankbuster' pleco.


Thanks I've looked at rubberlipped and bristlenose plecos. I might get one of these (and more of the other type of algae eaters that I decide on) to keep the 2 driftwood in my tank clean. I haven't decided on which of these two yet.


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

Careful, b/c some species sold as apple snails are plant eaters.

I'd personally go with some Amanos and Nerite snails.


----------



## jerry1 (Oct 13, 2010)

I had an apple snail for 3 days. Ate my plants and was a crapping machine.


----------



## ValMM (Feb 22, 2011)

Cherry shrimp are pretty good algae eaters too. Maybe check those out?


----------



## JasonG75 (Mar 1, 2011)

Get some nerites snails from Bobstropicals.com, I love the Coronas and tigers. They can not reproduce in FW.

As far as fish. 3 to 4 Ottos and I love my Thai Flying Foxes, but yes they will eventually not eat Algae. Nerites keeps the glass clean.


----------



## Coursair (Apr 16, 2011)

+1 for Nerites. Love my Otos and Shrimp also.


----------



## zigfly78 (Sep 18, 2011)

plusewolf said:


> one thing I know bout snails is that they like a disase in a fish, if u put one in u will never be able to fully get rid of them with out help from a snail eater dish. snail will reproduce like to tomorrow's never coming



Apple snails (Pomacea Diffusa) are not asexual so you NEED both a female and male to reproduce..... Diffusa is one of many Apple snail species which have soft mouths so won't eat your plants, they mainly eat rotten plant material, and forgotten fish food, algae. If your Apple snail is eating your plants then its most likely one of the other species (Bridgesi, Canaliculata, insularum, paludosa). But all eat the same way so if these guys are eating plants it because you're tank is "too" clean and they need some boiled cucumber or snail waffers.


----------



## Jaguar (Oct 13, 2011)

+1 for Otos

Have 2 in my planted 33 gal and they keep it spotless. They're actually pretty cute and interesting to watch, too. Some people have difficulties with them, but as long as the tank is established with algae growth before you put them in, they should be fine. Just watch their bellies... a fat Oto = a healthy Oto.


----------

